# Save the Almond!



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

I'm having to say good-bye, at least temporarily, to one of my favorite snack foods. The USDA is now requiring that all almonds be pasteurized. The reasoning is that some cases of salmonella have been linked to almonds.

Pasteurization will require use of a chemical fumigant called propylene oxide (PPO), which has been banned in Canada, Mexico, and the EU. And here's the real kicker: The USDA will STILL allow almonds to be labeled misleadingly as "raw."

Salmonella is not caused by almonds. It is caused by contact with animal feces and other unsanitary practices.

So, here's what to do:

1. Boycott almonds from the U.S.

2. Because boycotts are useless without informing the target, express your outrage to the USDA and other key policy makers. Everything you need, including a fact sheet and contact information, is here:
http://cornucopia.org/index.php/almonds/

3. The California Almond Board also needs to hear from you: http://www.almondboard.com/utilities/FORMContactUs.cfm

Almond pollution officially begins in March 2008, so get your comments in by then!


----------



## Jeanne D'Arc (Apr 7, 2007)

Thank you, i was aware of that but not aware there
was a campaign to help the situation .

I live in california and we are about to lose raw milk here
too.

So much for freedom of choice.


----------



## mamabadger (Apr 21, 2006)

Everything I read on the subject includes a remark on how this will wipe out small and organic almond producers, since only the biggest almond growers can afford to comply. Then it occurred to me that this might be the actual point of the legislation.

If anybody knows, how do places which ban the chemical (such as here in Canada) continue to import almonds, which come mostly from the U.S.? Do they make a separate non-fumigated supply to ship to foreign countries, or do they just stop exporting almonds?


----------



## carmel23 (Jul 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabadger* 

If anybody knows, how do places which ban the chemical (such as here in Canada) continue to import almonds, which come mostly from the U.S.? Do they make a separate non-fumigated supply to ship to foreign countries, or do they just stop exporting almonds?

Most almonds are ppo-ed. I worked in this business in my former life, and building new ppo chambers in California is banned. Growers will just drive the product over state lines (to NV) to have them ppo-ed or at a co-op (think blue diamond). Most almond growers are taking there almonds to a co-op to be hulled and shulled already. Even the smallest farms will have a deal with another, bigger grower to hull and shull the nuts. I do not think that, in this case, it will effect the small farms.

Almonds are just too valuable a crop to not grow. Most almonds (70 percent) grown in California are exported. So even if they can't be sold here, many grow their entire crop for export. Almonds are the largest cash crop in California, so that is a load of dough. Even if you have to truck them over state lines to have them ppo-ed.

But it is nasty. There are other ways to make sure your almonds are not growing harmful bacteria. It is a good idea to store your raw almonds in the fridge.

So I will let them know what I think







!


----------



## PGTlatte (Mar 7, 2004)

But for those whose business is organic, raw, untreated almonds, if they won't be allowed to sell them that way anymore........

So there will not be any way to get raw untreated almonds in the US ?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carmel23* 
I do not think that, in this case, it will effect the small farms.


----------



## LaLaLuna (Jun 23, 2002)

Here's more information on that particular carcinogen:

http://www.scorecard.org/chemical-pr...nce_id=75-56-9









Thanks, Turquesa- I had no idea this was used on almonds.


----------



## Miss Information (May 17, 2005)

We actually eat a lot of almonds here in this house and now I'm shuddering to think I'd be poisoning myself or my children with this chemical. I've printed out the sample letter but I'll have to wait until after Christmas to do customize it and send it out.

Will the poisoning of our food ever end?


----------



## Panthira (Jun 13, 2005)

You've got to be kidding me.


----------



## sunnybear (Nov 18, 2004)

Oh, man...







This is really bad.


----------



## jellop (Dec 11, 2006)

http://www.livingnutz.com/

This company is still selling raw almonds. These almonds are imported from Spain, so they are truly unpasteurized and raw. They are fighting for the right to continue selling truly raw, chemical free almonds. You can buy almonds through them for now, and can join their efforts to fight against the mandatory pasteurization (or chemical treatment) of almonds here in the US.

Last year I sent a letter of concern to the Almond Board of California. They did reply, stating that they have done multiple lab tests, and have found that the nutritional level of pasteurized (treated) almonds is equal to that of unpasteurized almonds. That the program is "necessary" to ensure that almonds are safe and free of harmful bacteria.


----------



## prana (Sep 27, 2004)

You can still purchase raw organic almonds, you just have to purchase them directly from the grower (which I don't mind, the farmer gets his due wages this way). The grower is not allowed to sell their raw organic almonds to, lets say, a health food store that will in turn sell the almonds to you.

This is where we purchased our raw organic almonds from http://www.andersonalmonds.com/ when you call the phone number on the website, you actually talk with the grower and owner of the orchard. You can ask him any questions until you are fully satisfied, he is great with customer service. Best of all, his almonds are really the best. My husband and I were a little bit weary of spending money on something we hadn't tasted before. We ordered 25 pounds and will be ordering more soon. He charges $8/lb if you purchase 25 or more pounds and that includes shipping! If you purchase 1-24 pounds, he charges $10 including shipping.

We have been sharing our almonds with friends and family because these are unbelievable good. I can't believe the prices too!


----------



## UmmSamiyah (Aug 12, 2003)

that sux. i just got hooked!


----------



## prana (Sep 27, 2004)

Also,

If you go into Whole Foods, they have a sign next to their raw organic bulk almonds. It basically says that they have imported their almonds from Spain so that they would be able to continue to sell truly raw organic almonds. Their price per pound is about $16 around my area.

Most organic almond growers are saying that big corps (Blue Diamond) are behind this new law and their intent is to drive out the smaller farmers.

Some people say that competition is good for our economy.








Competition defined: in order for one to win all others must fail.

Look up organic growers online and find out if you can order directly from them. This will support the growers that have had their purchasers cut out from under them.


----------



## prana (Sep 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Turquesa* 

So, here's what to do:

1. Boycott almonds from the U.S.

2. Because boycotts are useless without informing the target, express your outrage to the USDA and other key policy makers. Everything you need, including a fact sheet and contact information, is here:
http://cornucopia.org/index.php/almonds/

3. The California Almond Board also needs to hear from you: http://www.almondboard.com/utilities/FORMContactUs.cfm

Almond pollution officially begins in March 2008, so get your comments in by then!


1. Why not buy from organic growers that are suffering from this loss instead of boycotting all almonds grown in the United States?

2. The USDA has nothing to do with this decision, it was decided by the California Almond Board.

3. We all should express our concern to the California Almond Board.

Almond pollution BEGAN already in September of 2007.


----------



## coleslaw (Nov 11, 2002)

What about almond butter? How could I find out what the deal is with this? (Sorry, I'm new to banning foods) I'm assuming it's the same. Anyone know of a good company for almond butter?


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

Oh crap. Is nothing sacred? Why do they have to ruin everything?


----------



## Benji'sMom (Sep 14, 2004)

It says they can be treated with fumes *or* heat. But it looks like there's no way to know if it was treated with the fumes or just treated with heat? Not that I think treatment is needed at all but if I had to choose between heat and fumes I'd choose heat.


----------



## momtoalexsarah (May 21, 2005)

Please be carefull even with organic nuts grown in Cali, the reason that they are require this fumigation of the nuts for Salmonella is because that water that is used to water the trees is contaminated with Salmoenella and Ecoli. That water gets on the shells and seeps into the nuts contaminating them. All nuts grown in the US should be either heated, fumigated or treated with water containing Hydrogen Peroxide before consumption. Your organic Regulations in the US, DO NOT make organic producers test their irrigation water for quality unlike here in Canada and in European nations.
A normal healthy person's body can fight a small amount of Salmonella but children or the elderly/immunocompramised cannot.
It may be the big nut companies that are pushing for this - because the altertative in that they have to use clean irrigation water (very hard to find in the US) but it is a problem in all nuts conventional or organic.


----------

